# Dowel Joinery



## borny (Nov 11, 2012)

Quick question.. Is there any reason why I couldn't use dowel joinery in case construction, like the Krenov style cabinet, in a larger piece of furniture, like a dresser? Dimensions 31×18 x 34" (forgive me if the dimensions are labeled wrong!!) I'm inclined to say it is strong enough, especially after the back has been attached, but I haven't seen anyone who has done this online. I know dove tails are the traditional joint, but I'm a little pressed for time.

TIA,
Dan


----------



## CB_Cohick (Dec 22, 2014)

Glue and dowels are a good joint, much stronger than either pocket holes or a butt joint. Unless your case is going to be subjected to a lot of stress it should hold up I would think.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

No problem. I have used dowel joints in both tables and casework.


----------



## borny (Nov 11, 2012)

I figured it would be fine, i just haven't seen anyone online building a case like this. I am going to glue the sides into the top. Grain direction isn't the issue, i was worried the dowels would only penetrate 1/2" into the top. I did a test with some scraps and was pretty amazed on how strong the joint is with only a couple fields and I will be using more over the 18" length of the joint. Plus I don't think dressers go through a tremendous amount if stress.

Here is a picture of the joint I'm making. The top will over hang the sides 3/8".


----------



## borny (Nov 11, 2012)

Try paying a picture again..


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I can't figure out which end is up!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Dowel joints are use extensively in European flame-less cabinets.


----------



## borny (Nov 11, 2012)

For the most part the top and bottom are the same. Not sure how to rotate the picture. Lol

Do youu think as hobbyists we have a tendency to "over build" furniture, because we are worried about quality? I really like dowel joinery, but feel sometimes it's too simple!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## borny (Nov 11, 2012)

Now I'm curious why my phone rotated the picture..


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Now I m curious why my phone rotated the picture..
> 
> - borny


Because you haven't read this thread.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/117186


----------



## borny (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks!! Knowing is half the battle!!


----------

